# Mezcladora + ecualizadores



## Baruc (Feb 20, 2009)

Hola!
Queria preguntar a algun experto  si es factible hacer este circuito ya que encontre las cosas separadas
lo que quiero hacer es: a la mezcladora de 3 canales sumarle en las entradas un ecualizador de 5 bandas a cada una de las entradas.
y necesito saver q es el C4 
desde ya muchas gracias 

http://imageshack.us




saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (Feb 20, 2009)

hola Baruc bienvenido al foro!

el C4 es un capacitor electrolitico...
el circuito que posteas no lo veo seguro es mas seria un dolor de cabeza si no te funcan los equalizadores...me parece mucho 5 bandas...
aqui tenes algo de lo que buscas...buenisimo por cierto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=29980

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2009)

Mira esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17024.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23071.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2009)

Bienvenido al foro, Baruc!

El circuito que has posteado...funciona...pero tiene problemas:
1-El ecualizador que has puesto es pasivo, así que va a atenuar la señal de entrada..y bastante, aún cuando no elijas atenuación o refuerzo de cada banda de frecuencias (en mi opinion...ese ecualizador no sirve. Por *poco dinero extra* te haces un ecualizador activo que te va a funcionar muchísimo mejor).
2- La configuración del mezclador es medio rara. Funciona, pero no usa masa virtual, por lo que te puede traer problemas con la RRMC del A.O.

En resumen...si querés algo bueno, hay que rediseñarlo completamente o usar un circuito bastante mejor, tal como este: http://sound.whsites.net/project94.htm y te aseguro que funciona muy, muy bien. El problema es que solo controla graves y agudos (no es un ecualizador de 5 bandas), pero si buscas en http://sound.whsites.net/p-list.htm vas a encontrar varios ecualizadores de gran calidad que podes combinar con el mezclador.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2009)

Para agregar algo mas, el operacional esta conectado al través (Pata In+ invertida con la pata In-)

¿ Por que un ecualizador de 5 etapas en un mezclador ? me parece demasiado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para agregar algo mas, el operacional esta conectado al través (Pata In+ invertida con la pata In-)



Tenés razón! Cuando lo miré pensé que era un sumador (trucho) en configuración no-inversora, pero ahora que miro bien, el divisor no está conectado a la salida sino a Vcc para la referencia a Vcc/2. Me tengo que desconectar ya por que tengo sobredosis de webeo.   

Saludos!


----------



## Baruc (Feb 21, 2009)

Bueno lo q queria era mezclar 3 lineas de sonido de una PC Separando izquierda derecha y un equipo para mezclar musica y un ecualizador me sirve para poder mezclarla mejor pero como veo no fuinciona muy bien
estuve ojeando https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29980.html y parece buena pero me falta el plano eso es lo q buscaba talvez un canal mas pero mejor. Ya estoy haciendo los preparativos para empesarla solo como he dicho me falta el plano solo posteo el de las pistas necesito el de los componentes


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 21, 2009)

Si fuera divisor de tension no fuera nada, pero asi como esta obtendrias un magnifico oscilador ya que tu sumador tiene realimentacion positiva.

El equalizador pasivo es el de pablin y la impedacia de entrada de 56Ohm le dara problemas a lo que conectes ahi.

Los equalizadores de 5 bandas por canal (y aveces mas) se usan en consolas de alto desempeño, profesionales y semiprofesionales, para la aplicacion que le daras yo te recomendaria usar uno de tres bandas por linea mezclada.


----------



## Baruc (Feb 24, 2009)

Bueno me conformaria con una simple mezcladora de 2 canales y q cada uno tenga un ecualizador de altos medios y bajos y ovbio volumen de entrada y saida


----------



## Baruc (May 12, 2009)

Bueno sigo en el intento de hacer la mezcladora he visto que han posteado muchas pero aver podria a esta (esq.gif) agregarle un ecualizador activo de 3 bandas (ecualizador 3 bandas para el foro) en la entrada del CD1 y CD2? 
Les agradeceria q me alludaran a hubicarlo bien desde ya gracias.


----------

